# Just lazy Goldens...



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Awesome pictures. That fourth one is just too sweet. I also love the one of the two of them in the chair.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love the one of the two of them on the couch together. Beau and Shelby used to do that on our old couch. Had to plump them up several times a day from the squishing.


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who has two goldens sleeping on the chair cushion. My chair is not that old and will need a new cushion by next year. They are too cute to say no to.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

AWW! I love these pictures! They sure look comfortable!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Very cute and comfy looking goldens ya got there ! They are to cute to day no ! That's why my new couch looks broke down already ! Oh well !


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

ummm....yeah. We have the same chair - lol - the one with the crushed back cushion. My rat terrier had claimed that as his favorite sleeping place.

Kris


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

They are just beautiful! I love your "lazy" photos! They look perfectly comfortable to me. Great way to spend some time relaxing.


----------



## slip_kid (May 12, 2009)

number 5 is a trip.


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

They look the cutest when they are lazying around. Your goldens are just so adorable


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for comments.....yes I gave up on the couch cushions, I fix them every morning only to watch the pets mess them up again. But hey it's only a couch/chair can't have my babies laying on the floor.


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

What a life! Good for them!


----------

